# cleaning RR spikes



## carobran (Aug 4, 2011)

i dont know how many,if any are interested in old RR spikes,but i think they loook good on the shelf with the bottles,we were looking ina creek thet ran beneath th RR tracks and found several spikes,they had a bunch of rusty crusty buildup on then from sitting in the water for so long,anyway,i soaked them in ammonia for 3 days then held them on some concrete and chipped the rust off with a flathead screwdriver,it worked worked pretty good[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## charlotte49er (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i dont know how many,if any are interested in old RR spikes,but i think they loook good on the shelf with the bottles,we were looking ina creek thet ran beneath th RR tracks and found several spikes,they had a bunch of rusty crusty buildup on then from sitting in the water for so long,anyway,i soaked them in ammonia for 3 days then held them on some concrete and chipped the rust off with a flathead screwdriver,it worked worked pretty good[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


 

 As a railroad photographer for 30 years, I loved picking up spikes & Date nails.  I had 5 gallon buckets full.  When I get a dozen, I'd fire up my compressor and sand blast them.  Except I didn't use Sand, I used good ol' Arm & Hammer baking soda.  I would cut thru the crude, but not hurt the metal.  (A little trick I learned working on my vintage cars.  Baking soda will cut through the old paint, primer and rust, but leave any old bondo.)  Wash everything in a quick water bath then coat with a non-yellowing clear coat.


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

well...........how many do you have?[8|][]


----------



## charlotte49er (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> well...........how many do you have?[8|][]


 
 I probably had well over 100 spikes.  But I could never figure out what to use them for.  I tried selling them at train shows, but people only wanted to pay a $1 max.  I got tired of hauling them around.  So 15 years ago, I ended up selling them for scrap.  

 Now, I have found 6-8 so far this year.  3 are in really bad/used shape.  

 Up until a few months ago, I knew where there was a piece of rail.  It was so long, I knew I couldn't fit it in my van! It may still be there.


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

i wouldnt think thats to bad a price,theres 2 at the flea market for $5 a piece,theve been sitting there for a couple of months[][]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 5, 2011)

If i could get five bucks a spike...


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

i hear ya,they marked them down to $2 last time i was there,i be happy to get a dollar a spike[][]


----------



## chosi (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with using a bottle tumble to clean metal objects?
 I've cleaned hutchinson bottles with the metal stopper inside, and the stopper gets pretty clean, but up until last week I never tried to tumble a metal object.

 I tried this metal item from Thompson's dairy, that I assume it some kind of milk bottle opener.  I was underwhelmed by the results.  

 I used 1500 Grit polish (sort of a weak/medium cutting polish for glass).  Should I have used something stronger?
 Also, any advice on how to hold things like this steady in the canister?  This particular object was allowed to bounce around, and it got a little bit bent after the 1-day tumble.

 Attached is the before photo.


----------



## chosi (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the after photo.


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

Regretfully , I do not have a tumbler . My solution to cleaning metal objects is to buff them on a wire wheel on a bench grinder if possible . You lose the original shine but it cleans them up pretty nicely .  Steel wool is also good if the rust is not too severe .


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, there is a product called "Evapo-rust" Google it and you will find many places that sell it. It works, and is easy, as I have used it many times. It is also reusable and eco friendly. The other option, (and a better one for rust) is electrolosis. However, you have to purchase a few different items, build an electrolosis bath, and watch it a little more closely than "Evapo-rust". If you don't have a lot of items to take rust off of, I would suggest you try the aforementioned Evapo-rust. Just an option. Kelley


----------

